# behringer head phones



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?Partnumber=248-743

not your typical reveiw....

Ill give them A plus for bang for the buck. Before having these I was stealing my girlfriends Ipod headphones which are perhaps the biggest POS lol. These behringer headphones are obv on another level compared to the ipod's but compared to the few higer end headphones these are pretty nice. The last set of high end headphoens I had heard were some older sony master headphones this guy had that cost something like $250 or $350 and I guess he got them cheap at that price so he said. Any how those headphones were better as they were the cleanest sound I had ever heard but IMO not worth the $200 + difference in price.

Anyhow for the $35 they cost they are one hell of a buy for some one looking for some nice head phones but dont want to spend an arm and leg.

Wish I could give a better review but I dont have enough expereince with headphones to give a great a/b comparsions and describe characteristic. Just wanted to say they were hell of a set at $35.


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

how comfortable are those head phones? Also, are they vented or sealed headphones? I have the hps3000's and have no complaints except when i go for a bike ride with them on i get outside noises coming in through the porting that they have, and i would like to have gone snowboarding with these but i might have to switch to something different.


----------



## Jim85IROC (Jun 8, 2005)

I use the Behringer HPS3000 headphones at work. I bought them from PE for about $20. I can't complain considering what I paid, but their sound is significantly inferior to some of the $50 stuff I've used. I have an old pair of Realistic headphones that I bought in the late 80s for about $50 that sounded far better, but were horribly uncomfortable. A friend has some Senheisers that ran him about $50 and they sounded much better too. Before I bought these I bought some $20 sonys at Wal Mart. They sounded terrible and broke almost immediately, so I think these Behringers are a good headphone if you only want to spend $20.

Toward the end of the day they start to make my ears hurt, but considering that I'm wearing them for at least 8 hours every day, I can't complain about the comfort.

Build quality kind of sucks. I've got tape holding one of the earpieces onto the headband and they're less than a year old.

I intend to upgrade soon. These served me well for the money paid, but now it's time to get something that sounds better.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

Jim85IROC said:


> I use the Behringer HPS3000 headphones at work. I bought them from PE for about $20. I can't complain considering what I paid, but their sound is significantly inferior to some of the $50 stuff I've used. I have an old pair of Realistic headphones that I bought in the late 80s for about $50 that sounded far better, but were horribly uncomfortable. A friend has some Senheisers that ran him about $50 and they sounded much better too. Before I bought these I bought some $20 sonys at Wal Mart. They sounded terrible and broke almost immediately, so I think these Behringers are a good headphone if you only want to spend $20.
> 
> Toward the end of the day they start to make my ears hurt, but considering that I'm wearing them for at least 8 hours every day, I can't complain about the comfort.
> 
> ...


if you are going to upgrade and listen to headphones for 8+ hours a day; like me, i would suggest dropping hte money on the dt-860's if you like bass or the dt-880's if you are willing to drop the cash on an amp too. i have the the dt880/amp combo and they are very comfortable, not hot and sound really great (if you are listening to good recordings or high bitrate mp3's). they are powered from a tube amp and are a little lacking in the bass but sound really good...nothing is added all you hear is what has been recorded. the 860's on the other hand make it seem like you added a subwoofer to your cans and they sound great even when powered by the ipod's internal amp. both great imho.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

If I were wearing headphones for 8 hours a day I'd spend a lot more money and get something good. I did and I did. It's like giving a mechanic a crescent wrench and having him go to town on a engine rebuild.

Chad


----------



## Jim85IROC (Jun 8, 2005)

Spending more money isn't worth it to me. After all, I am _working_, not sitting here listening to the music. Most days I just stream the Sirius jazz station on the 'net, and the sound quality of that stream is so poor that even my current headphones don't live up to their potential. One of the ear pieces is taped together right now, so I would like to buy a new pair, but $50 will be my limit.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

I also have the dt-770/80 pro headphones and i can't believe how bad they are in comparison with my 880's the 880's have a lot of bass...but man do they lack in every other department.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

i just realized thise was a post about behringer headphones...woops..i was refering too heyerdynamic headphones. sorry


----------

